

Let's make the Moon Landing a holiday. We can make it happen - littlesparkvt
http://www.change.org/petitions/the-president-of-the-united-states-declare-july-20th-moon-landing-day

======
SlipperySlope
This petition is misguided. The Moon Landing anniversary will be a holiday
only for those eventually living on the Moon.

Other than Spain, Old World countries do not celebrate Columbus Day - see the
analogy?

